# Zellen mit gleichem Inhalt markieren



## donsenilo82 (25. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, wie ihr unschwer an meinem Profil erkennen könnt, bin ich ein Grünschnabel,...
Ich kenne mich zwar mit diversen Grundfunktionen im Excel aus, aber gewisse Dinge übersteigen dennoch weit meinen Horizont.

Folgendes Problem(chen):

Ich habe eine Tabelle im Excel angelegt, die sich mit meinem Schichtkalender befasst. Wir haben in unserer Firmal 10 versch. Schichtmodelle, und ich habe verschiedene Modelle eingetragen. Weiterhin habe ich div. Schichten von Mitarbeitern (im Folgenden MA genannt) in anderen Schichtmodellen aufgenommen. Soweit so gut! War ja noch alles ohne Formeln möglich. Jetzt möchte ich Anhand von automatisch hervorgehobenen Feldern erkennen, wer gleichzeitig zu mir die gleiche Schicht fährt. So will ich mir eine etwaige Fahrgemeinschaftsplanung erleichtern.

Bsp.

Spalte A = Datum
Spalte B = Schicht A
Spalte C = Schicht B
Spalte D = Schicht C
Spalte E = Schicht D
Spalte F = MA 1
Spalte G = MA 2
Spalte H = MA 3

usw. ...

Schichten sind alle eingetragen (F = Früh, usw...)

Wenn jetzt  bei MA 2 in Spalte G ein "F" für Früh steht und bei mir in Spalte D auch, möchte ich dass jeweils die beiden Zellen die übereinstimmen farbig blinken.

Wer kann mir da helfen?????

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Mühe!


----------



## Zvoni (26. Mai 2014)

Stichwort: Bedingte Formatierung in Verbindung mit der UND-Funktion
Und jetzt mal die Excel-Hilfe/Google durchwühlen.....


----------



## donsenilo82 (26. Mai 2014)

Danke, hilft mir nur überhaupt net weiter! Les mir hier n Wolf und find beim besten Willen net, was ich machen will... oder ich kapiers net


----------



## Zvoni (26. Mai 2014)

Markiere z.b. Deine zelle d4, auf format - bedingte formatierung, und dort dann zur option "formel" (bin auf dem ipad gerade, musst also im excel etwas suchen)
In das formelfeld gibst du dann ein wie eine excelformel
"=und(d4="F";g4="F")"
Und untendrunter kannst du dann auswählen, dass der hintergrund z.b. Farbig eingefärbt wird.
Genau dasselbe für zelle g4 (oder welche spalte auch immer)

EDIT: ich muss meine Aussage zum Teil zurückziehen. Bedingte Formatierung mit Formel funktioniert nur, wenn du zwei Zellen miteinander vergleichen willst. Willst du mehr Zellen vergleichen, kommst du an VBA mMn nicht vorbei


----------



## mstut (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Mit Open Office und bedingte Formatierung geht das schon.

mfg
Michael


----------

